# Don't want to screw up my phone, so im going to ask.



## Ron58 (Nov 5, 2012)

Which devil kernel is best to use for my galaxy s showcase? heres the information if it helps.

Cyanogenmod version: 10-20121028-NIGHTLY-cspire.showcase.mtd
sch-i500
SHOWCASE

ive been googling and i cant find the latest devil kernel.


----------



## NGE42 (Mar 22, 2012)

http://hellybean.com/devkernel.html


----------



## Ron58 (Nov 5, 2012)

03/08/2012 20:13 103
03/08/2012 20:13 110
06/08/2012 15:27 112
08/08/2012 19:56 113
05/09/2012 22:49 121
05/09/2012 22:56 141
20/09/2012 21:13 152
27/09/2012 23:24 160
01/11/2012 18:55 161
01/11/2012 18:55 175
01/11/2012 20:36 181

which one of these?


----------



## NGE42 (Mar 22, 2012)

1.6.1 and 1.7.5 are both good stuff. I haven't tested 1.8.1 yet.

Edit: 1.6.1 seems to work the smoothest on my phone. 1.8.1 doesn't seem to cause any problems, but my phone lags quite a bit when loading apps.


----------

